# Brother DCP J315W Vollformat Scan Problem



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (11. August 2012)

Servus Leute,

ich bin so langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende, vielleicht gibt es hier jemanden der mir helfen kann.

Mein Problem in Kurzform: Ich will die maximale Scanfläche des Scanners scannen- die Software/Treiber lässt es aber bislang nicht zu.
Sogar bei voreingestellten Formaten wie etwa DinA4 wird etwas abgeschnitten, es sind nicht mehr als 5 Milimeter- aber es sind 5 Milimeter zuviel!

Bislang habe ich den Scanner auf die aktuellste Firmware gebracht, die Scansoftware auf den aktuellsten Stand gehoben und wirklich einiges versucht.
Mit einer Fremdsoftware namens VueScan habe ich es auch noch probiert, immer wird etwas abgeschnitten.

Hat jemand von euch einen Brother Scanner welcher mit der gleichen Software (Conrtol Center 3.10) werkelt?
Treten da ähnliche Probleme auf? Falls jemand eine Idee hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Grüße,

Hobbit_mit_Streitaxt


----------



## fadade (24. August 2012)

Falls es dich noch interessiert: Unser Scanner kann auch nicht komplett DINA4 scannen, trotz Einstellung im Treiber.
Wenn du es unbedingt machen möchtest, dann scanne doch 2x etwas versetzt und füge die beiden Dateien dann später zusammen ...


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (29. Oktober 2012)

Etwas verspätet meinerseits- interessieren tut es mich nach wie vor, welchen Scanner nimmst du denn her?
Der Brother wird jedenfalls getauscht. 2x Einscannen  - nein, das kanns nicht sein. Wenn ich Din A4 scannen will hat er das auch zu machen- A4 ist schließlich genormt und kein herstellerspezifisches Format. Daran haben sich die gefälligst zu halten


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (4. November 2012)

*AW: Brother DCP J315W und J525W Vollformat Scan Problem*

Sorry Brother- so nicht.
Ich kann auch das Gerät DCP-J525W nicht empfehlen- auch hier ist das Problem gegeben.
Mit den richtigen Suchbegriffen kommt man dann auch auf ähnliche Probleme bei Brother:

A4 Format scannen, paar mm Rand fehlen. - ComputerBase Forum

Zunächst dachte ich der Fehler läge an mir oder an meinem fehlerhaften Gerät, aber mittlerweile weiß ich es liegt an Brother. Möglicherweise hängt es mit der verwendeten Hardware zusammen welche nur für amerikanische Formate konzipiert wurde - aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir das egal, das Teil wird in Europa verkauft also sollte es auch europäische Normen erfüllen.

Eigentlich habe ich keine Lust noch einmal zu tauschen oder den Support zu kontaktieren aber man muß sich nicht alles gefallen lassen.

###

Nachtrag, für alle Suchenden in Zukunft.
Ich habe den Support kontaktiert, bei den A4 Geräten geht das nicht. Da müsste ich dann schon ein Größeres nehmen.
Canon macht es, zumindest wenn man "besseres" Papier einlegt.
Normales Standardpapier bietet ebenfalls nicht die Option "randloser Scan und randloser Druck".


----------

